# /etc/init.d/domainname - is gone!

## larand54

I working on a new install from a stage3 image and can not find this file. It also missing in /etc/conf.d.

Is that a change or do I need to emerge some package to get it?

----------

## desultory

It has been gone for some time.

----------

## larand54

How do I manage the domainname now? Or should I care?

----------

## xibo

set option domain-name on your dhcp server. or call domainname in /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

